# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تا کی مدرسه ميريد ????

## imaginedragon

مدرسه ما گفته تا اواسط اردیبهشت باید بياينو اینا .... ولی خودم ترجیح میدم دیگه نهایتا تا اواخر فروردین برم که بتونم عقب موندگيامو جبران کنم چون روزايي که مد هستم نميرسم خيلي بخونم ... مدرسه شما چه برنامه ای برای سال بعد  داره و نظر خودتون چیه ????

----------


## BacheMosbat

همین الانشم دیگه لق شده مدرسه بزور جلومونو گرفتن تا تعطیل نکنیم وگرنه به من بود چند هفته قبل تعطیل میکردم چون هنوز تازه میخوام برای کنکور شروع کنم به خوندن یجوریایی به مرگ گرفتن که به تب راضی بشیم دیگه نهایتش فک کنم تا هفت اسفند بریم مگر اینکه اتفاق عجیبی بیوفته یا اداره یه اولتیماتومی بده مگه نه فک کنم با چند تادیگه از مدرسه های شهرمون هماهنگ کردن که تا هفت اسفند تمومش کنن والا مدرسه رفتن ما از اولشم اشتباه بود فقط میرفتیم تا ساعت دو اونجا قصه میگفتیم بعدشم خسته دیگه نمیخوندیم کسیم مثل من میخواست سر کلاس گوش کنه دوستاش نمیذاشتنش  :Yahoo (21): کلا مدیرمون عوض کردن همچیز خراب شد حاضر بودم برم مدرسه عادی فقط اینجا نباشم به هر حال مدرسه با هم خوبی و بدی تموم شد رفت باید به فکر نهایی باشم حداقل فیزیک نیوفتم یاد فیزیک سوم بخیر چقد خوب بود شاید چون میخوندمش برای نهایی واسم خوب بود بعدشم فکر کنکور  :Yahoo (21): ببخشید سوال چی پرسیدی چه جوابی دادم وقتتم گرفتم شرمنده

----------


## hosein.23

تا یکشنبه 23 اسفند : / بعد اخرین ازمون قلم چی سال 94 ،، الان مدرسه ما درخرتوخرترین حالت ممکنه و هیشکی با هیشکی کار نداره :Yahoo (76):  مدیر مدرستونم بیخود گفته هیچ کنکوری ای بعد عید مدرسه نمیره علافیه خودتم فروردین نرو  مسخره بازیه ،من خودم امتحان کردم روزایی که خونم بازدهی مخم خیلی بالاتره

----------


## Tzar

*مدیر مدرسه تهدید کرده نیاید پدر یک یکتون رو در میارم ^ــــ^
این بزرگوار میخواد ما رو تا اردیبهشت بکشونه مدرسه 
ما که از خدامونه نریم مدرسه .....فقط فقط هدر دادن وقته(برای اکثر مدرسه های منطقه 3 که اینجوریه ، نه فضای درسی و کلاسی مناسب نه سطح علمی خوب ....)
احتمالا دهه دوم اسفند آخرین روزایی هستش که به مدرسه میریم ...
هر چی هم میخواد بشه ، بشه ...فوقش دو سه امتحان محروم میشیم .




*

----------


## T!G3R

> مدرسه ما گفته تا اواسط اردیبهشت باید بياينو اینا .... ولی خودم ترجیح میدم دیگه نهایتا تا اواخر فروردین برم که بتونم عقب موندگيامو جبران کنم چون روزايي که مد هستم نميرسم خيلي بخونم ... مدرسه شما چه برنامه ای برای سال بعد  داره و نظر خودتون چیه ????


سلام
والا مدیر مدرسه ما گفته که تا اخر اردیبهشت باید بریم
واقعیتش ما با دبیرامون صحبت کردیم که تا اینور سال یعنی همین سال 94 درسا تموم کنن و دیگه ما بعد از عید نیایم و بشینیم درس بخونیم اما مدیر مخالفت کرده
موفق باشی   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## imaginedragon

> سلام
> والا مدیر مدرسه ما گفته که تا اخر اردیبهشت باید بریم
> واقعیتش ما با دبیرامون صحبت کردیم که تا اینور سال یعنی همین سال 94 درسا تموم کنن و دیگه ما بعد از عید نیایم و بشینیم درس بخونیم اما مدیر مخالفت کرده
> موفق باشی


حالا اگه هم برم 1 یا 2 روز در هفته میرم ... واقعا مدرسه خستم ميکنه ... مدرسمون خوبه ها !! ولی برای من بازدهی نداره

----------


## T!G3R

> حالا اگه هم برم 1 یا 2 روز در هفته میرم ... واقعا مدرسه خستم ميکنه ... مدرسمون خوبه ها !! ولی برای من بازدهی نداره


درسته ....
من قبلا روزایی که دیف داشتیم میرفتم و بقیه رو نمیرفتم ولی مدیر گفت اگه بخوای اینجوری بیای برای 3 روز اخراجت میکنیم و تو پروندت هم ثبت میکنیم و برای همین دارم هر روز میرم  :Yahoo (2): 
اگه معلمات خوبن حتما برو
چون خیلی بهت تو کنکور کمک میکنه
موفق باشه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## imaginedragon

> درسته ....
> من قبلا روزایی که دیف داشتیم میرفتم و بقیه رو نمیرفتم ولی مدیر گفت اگه بخوای اینجوری بیای برای 3 روز اخراجت میکنیم و تو پروندت هم ثبت میکنیم و برای همین دارم هر روز میرم 
> اگه معلمات خوبن حتما برو
> چون خیلی بهت تو کنکور کمک میکنه
> موفق باشه


کلا شايد اختصاصيا رو برم فقط .... عمومی که خودم همیشه میخونم . البته اختصاصيم خودم میخونم معمولا 😂 البته مدرسه مشکلی نداره با غیبت بگی میخوام درس بخونم اجازه ميدن

----------


## nzn

ما کلا معلمامون دارن تمام سعیشون رو میکنن که تا 23 اسفند تموم کنن البته با چن جلسه کلاس اضافی 
در کل احتمالا تا عید

----------


## imaginedragon

> ما کلا معلمامون دارن تمام سعیشون رو میکنن که تا 23 اسفند تموم کنن البته با چن جلسه کلاس اضافی 
> در کل احتمالا تا عید


امیدوارم تموم کنن 😃

----------


## webadres

چون مدرسه ما خیلی عالیه  و دارن میترکونن(من با تراز 6300 بهترین دانش اموزشون ام!!!!!!! )  من از امتحانای ترم اول  دیگه مدرسه نرفتم

----------


## ali_asadi

ما که چند مدته فقط یکشنبه و چهارشنبه میریم ...

----------


## Blackboard

مارو که گفتن چه تموم شد کتابا چه نشد اسفند برید که دیگه بر نگردید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohands mm

ما که تعطیل شدیم ولی توی تعطیلات برامون امتحان گذاشتن که این امتحانا برنامه 60 روزه منو میریزه بهم....

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*مدرسه ی ما یک درصد برام مفید نبوده و حتی مضر هم بوده
بعد نمیذارن تعطیل کنیم
حتی امسال غیبت هم نتونستم بکنم فقط دو سه روز
نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط webadres


چون مدرسه ما خیلی عالیه  و دارن میترکونن(من با تراز 6300 بهترین دانش اموزشون ام!!!!!!! )  من از امتحانای ترم اول  دیگه مدرسه نرفتم



  



وا چطوری؟
بهت گیر ندادن؟*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط webadres


چون مدرسه ما خیلی عالیه  و دارن میترکونن(من با تراز 6300 بهترین دانش اموزشون ام!!!!!!! )  من از امتحانای ترم اول  دیگه مدرسه نرفتم



  



وا چطوری؟
بهت گیر ندادن؟*

----------


## Bano.m

منکه روزایی که مدرسه نمیرم مجبورم بگم مریضم..الانم 5،6 باری شده..دیگه روی زنگ زدن واجازه از معاون گرفتنو ندارم.... وقتی بگیم برا درس خوندن موندیم فک نکنم بذارن....
معاونمون گفته هر کی غیبت کنه میتونه بره شبانه..جلوشو هم نگرفتیم....
به خاطر همون اگه خودشون تعطیل نکنن(که نمیکنن) مجبوریم بریم....با این وجود که  هر 4 روز هفته رو الکی میریم..البته گااااهی دیفرانسیل+معارف مفیده

----------


## Amin ZD

مال ما عین خیالشون نیس
هر وقت دلمون خواست میریم هروقت نخواست نمیریم
یه بار دیر کردیم همه رو بردن دفتر گفتن شما که کلاساتون اختیاری هه چرا دیر میاین ؟
بکس جلوی معاونا فرار میکنن اونام چیزی نمیگن 
کلاسایی که خیلی خیلی ازشون استقبال میشه فقط 12 نفر از 24 نفر میان
بعضی کلاسا مثل ادبیات از بعد ترم تشکیل نشده  :Yahoo (76): 
زیست و فیزیک شدن کلاس خصوصی دور میز حد اکثر 7 نفری  :Y (683): 
کلا عین خیالشون نیس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## imaginedragon

کلا عمومی ها خیلی مسخرن اصلا نیاز به معلم ندارن

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

هر چه زود تر مدرسه نرید بهتره  :Yahoo (4): 
زمان ما که خفقان زیاد بود و ما از اردیبهشت نرفتیم...  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## lili96666

من ازالان نمیرم قبلشم نمی رفتم کلا امسال سرجمع دو ماه رفتم تا عید میگن تمومه

----------


## SaeedEBR

با توجه به اینکه کنکور یه ماه عقب افتاده نسبت به سال قبل، به ما گفتن تا حدود سه هفته بعد از تعطیلات عید کلاس داریم. قبل عید هم فک کنم از حدود بیستم اسفند تا سیزده فرودین اردو داریم. 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## imaginedragon

> با توجه به اینکه کنکور یه ماه عقب افتاده نسبت به سال قبل، به ما گفتن تا حدود سه هفته بعد از تعطیلات عید کلاس داریم. قبل عید هم فک کنم از حدود بیستم اسفند تا سیزده فرودین اردو داریم. 
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


حخخخخ چه اردويه طولانييي

----------


## lili96666

به نظرم اگه معلم خوب دارید برید مدرسه اگه نه که وقت تلطف کردنه

----------


## nzn

چجوری مدرسه رو میپیچونین انظباطتون رو کم نمیکنن؟برخورد نمیکنن باتون؟

----------


## imaginedragon

> چجوری مدرسه رو میپیچونین انظباطتون رو کم نمیکنن؟برخورد نمیکنن باتون؟


آخه چرا برخورد کنن ?? ميگيم درس داریم 😁😁😁 در نهايتم که نمره انضباط اصلا مهم نيست  :Yahoo (4): )) گرچه خودم 20 شدم

----------


## nzn

> آخه چرا برخورد کنن ?? ميگيم درس داریم 😁😁😁 در نهايتم که نمره انضباط اصلا مهم نيست )) گرچه خودم 20 شدم




اصلا که نه
واسه بعضی مهمه
مثلا دانشگاه فرهنگیان...البته با اینکه نمیخوام برم اما خب انظباط مهمه

----------


## doctor reza

مدرسه ی ما تا هفته ی بعددایره
امامن لفت دادم :Yahoo (4): 
انضباط هم پارسال 13دادن بهم باهزارتادعوا و فلان شد 14
امسالم فکرکنم درهمین حدودابشه
اماخب انضباط ب دردنمیخوره

----------


## محمدرضا 95

ما که بعد نوبت اول هفته ای یک روز میریم اعلام وجود کنیم .  طبق هماهنگی های مطرح شده با دوستان عزیز انشاالله تا هفته اول اسنفد بیشتر نمیریم !!!  البته مدیر محترم تا 15 اسفند امتحان مستمر گذاشته که کسی هم اعتنایی نکرد ! حالا شما میگی تا بعد عید ؟؟؟؟/

----------


## dadash

> مدرسه ما گفته تا اواسط اردیبهشت باید بياينو اینا .... ولی خودم ترجیح میدم دیگه نهایتا تا اواخر فروردین برم که بتونم عقب موندگيامو جبران کنم چون روزايي که مد هستم نميرسم خيلي بخونم ... مدرسه شما چه برنامه ای برای سال بعد  داره و نظر خودتون چیه ????


سلام
امیدوارم حال همگیتون خوب باشه
ببخشید مجبورم اینجا بگم 
خواهرم امسال پیش دانشگاهیه این هفته رو رفت به مدرسه اما میگه کسل کننده هست مدیرشون اجبار کرده هفته پیش رو هم برن مدرسه یعنی تا 25 اسفند اما  نمیخاد بره حالا مونده چیکار کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## faeze-kmz

*mn baad az emtehanaye term yani az 25 dey naraftam ;\*

----------


## _Fateme_

وای چقد این گیر دادنا حرص آدمو درمیاره   وقتی درسا تموم شده وقتی دیگه با مدرسه کاری نداری میگن بیا   خداروشکر این دوران واسه ما گذشت البته من پیش دانشگاهی غیرحضوری بودم

----------

